
Linux Desktops for Minimalists: Getting Started with LXQt and LXDE - jrepinc
https://opensource.com/article/19/12/lxqt-lxde-linux-desktop
======
sidpatil
How is this considered minimal? When I think of minimal, I think of something
like dwm ([https://dwm.suckless.org/](https://dwm.suckless.org/)) or awesome-
wm ([https://awesomewm.org/](https://awesomewm.org/)).

~~~
type0
That's definitely minimal, but those are window managers and not Desktop
environments. Off course the line could sometimes be blurry if you let's say
take Openbox and a few other packages will it constitute a new Desktop env?

------
waste_monk
I use LXDE and i3wm, I had to spend some time removing duplicate UI elements
but aside from that it has worked really nicely.

------
type0
Another minimal, blast from the past desktop that you could run:
[https://www.trinitydesktop.org/](https://www.trinitydesktop.org/)

